# 2 Labs free to a caring and loving home.



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Most of you know my life situation. I am Moving into an apt and I will not be able to take them. I would like to see them stay together because that's how they have lived their lives thus far.
I am moving this weekend and I have tried to call several lab rescues and Stiggys dogs and have not heard anything back from them..
This is the last thing I wanted. These are my kids!

They are both people friendly dogs and they love kids. 
Neither one is NOT current on there shots.

Jake is a 10 yr old Male. 
He love to go hunting but is not the best at it. He doesn't like goose calls, he howls at them. He has constance ear issues that go away and come back like now. Jake does not like heights and will take a different route and will not jump off things. Jake will come with his Avery neoprene vest and Avery hex bumper.









Sage is a 9 yr old Female (Spayed)
She does not hunt or pretty much do anything but lay around. She can be stubborn ( like most females lol). She loves to lay out in the yard but must be watched if not fenced because she will wander away. Sage does not do good with a lot of step or stairways. She is a sweet heart.


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

Man I wish I could take them both.. both good looking dogs.. sry that u have to part with them and I hope u can find them a home

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

That is a sad deal right there. I wish I could take them both but all ready have two labs. Wife would kill me, I honestly hope you find a good home for them.  Sorry about your situation brother.......
Smoke


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I just called the rescue that I've some volunteer work and they're full. They did say to go to www.petfinder.com and do a search for all the rescues in your area. I'm sure you've already done this. Sorry man, I tried.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We have a lot of contacts with people who work rescues. I put out some feelers tonight to see if we can find them a home together. I know this has to happen quick so if you would like PM me your contact info so we can make this happen as fast as possible.


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

Will it help to have someone watch them temporarily?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

No bc this is not a temp move. I will prob be here for a while. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

I meant until you could find them a full time home


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh. I have asked family members but all pretty much said no because they already have pets or they are to busy with families of there own


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Pm sent


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

Try calling tractor supply in Howell they have a adaption dog day i think . Where people bring dogs for adoption . Also try calling Last chance rescue in Howell they may be able to help . Great looking dog i cant believe you cant find a home .


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

I sent a pm too. Call 248-705-5732


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

Whoops. 248-705-5732


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown (Oct 18, 2008)

They're getting lots of love, John. Good pups. Very sweet. We'll leave the light on for you and the kids.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown said:


> They're getting lots of love, John. Good pups. Very sweet. We'll leave the light on for you and the kids.
> View attachment 32035
> 
> 
> ...


good on you whatgoose. they look comfy.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

^^^^^ That.

Glad to see it worked out


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Man it broke my heart to see them go. And it really hurt when I seen my son cry. He is a tuff kid I haven't seen him cry in a few yrs. 
I'm glad to see they are doing great and still laying on the couch. Lazy babies. 
Thank you so much


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for updating us on the pups! I had been wondering what the outcome of this story would be. Very kind/generous of you whatgoose! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

WhatGooseUPmustGoosedown said:


> They're getting lots of love, John. Good pups. Very sweet. We'll leave the light on for you and the kids.
> View attachment 32035
> 
> 
> ...


 That's awesome.


----------



## Greylord (Jan 4, 2010)

You are a great person, may all good karma come your way.
Greylord


----------

